# Pigeon parasites, sexing and homing



## ClaireRose (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!
This is the very first forum I have ever become a member of, so I hope that I don't make any dumb mistakes.

ANYWAY- I recently became the mother of two pigeon chicks found abandoned in a box in the city. They have grown up to be two very dark looking (almost black-grey) teenage pigeons, and I am now facing the challenge of how to look after them etc. My original plan was to release them, but they seem to be far too tame, and I couldn't bear them getting hurt by strange humans.

My main questions right now are-

1) What parasites do pigeons carry, and how are they treated? Is there any worming, or de-miting, etc that I need to do now that they have all their feathers?

2) How on earth do you sex a pigeon? I grew up with pet lovebirds which you sex by feeling the width of the gap in their pelvis. I felt these two birdies and both gaps seem to be very wide. Not sure?

3) I am hoping to set up a 'homing system' by which the pigeons are free to go during the day and hopefully return at night. They have been living high up on the balcony of my two storey terrace house (shared with a bunch of other very tolerant students whose balcony has been taken over by pigeons) and I am considering setting up a little roosting/cage area that they can leave when they want. Has anyone tried this? Does it work? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to PT. If your pigeons have been isolated there is not too much concern about parasites. There are simple for treatments for the conditions you mentioned if a problem arises. Sexing is difficult, especially when they are young. They'll let you know when the time is right though. There are lots of people much smarter than I who will be more than willing to give you some really good answers. Do you have any pictures of the birds? 

Hugh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like a nice set up for hand raised feral pigeons, if they are out and about, you will want to deworm them at least twice a year, feed pigeon grain or pellets or both mixed if you want. or just grain/seed, found at the feedstore, if they do not have it ask if they can order it. the dewormers and alot of other meds and pigeon items can be found at pigeon supply sites online. google pigeon supply and have your pick...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I know a person who used that kind of "system", the pigeon lived fifteen years. But maybe it was just luck. If they go out, you'll need to deworm them.


----------

